# drum fishing out of lewes



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

hi

has anyone been out on the night head boat drum trips out of lewes lately?

Is it worth my time?

Thanks

damifinow fish


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I know that the head boats from my neck of the woods have been cleanin house. Even the guys I know with their own boats have done well.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Rumor has it Bodacious decked a 109lb fish. Should be a new state record.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

damifinowfish said:


> hi
> 
> has anyone been out on the night head boat drum trips out of lewes lately?
> 
> ...


From what I've heard they have been catching but don't go out expecting one. Seems that the drum bite has been good so if you are gonna try, now is probably your best bet.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

A 105 lber was caught last nite.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

The drum season has been great but i have to ask why kill these fish I am not a tree hugger at all and yes i keep a 32-40 in fish for the table but after getting a tag from SC and realising that they grow REALLY slowly i rethought my thinking turns out at age 2 my tagged fish was 21.5 inc and 2015 days later only 32 inches not good for reproduction ....no harsh words just a observation

Capt. Mike Beane


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

well I can only speak for my self. I eat what I catch and if I have extra I give to friends and I also pack my freezer.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I've got a bushel of clams ordered for Sunday. I'll be giving it a shot........just not looking forward to sitting in the race traffic.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Good luck Jamie. Are you gonna take Kevin


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh no he didn't!!! 

Tell Kevin to remember the citrus oil!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Did you ever make it out?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Yep. Caught more dogs than I cared to count. About an hour and a half before sunset just as the tide was about to turn(Prime time) NOAA issued a special weather statement about a severe T storm headed our way. I looked NW towards the inlet and there was some nasty lightning a couple of miles inland. We packed it up knowing full well it was going to turn on any minute. We got back to the dock and loaded the boat up.........15 minutes later it is bright and sunny

No frickin drum again I'm trying again either Friday or Sat. I'll be ordering two bushels tomorrow AM. We went through a whole bushel in about 4 hours on Sunday......doggies were on a rampage.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Let me know if you want some company.


----------

